# World War 2 Elgin Victory?



## MDave (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello, this is the first bike I've picked up as part of my new hobby.  After a bit of online research, including this forum, I think it is a war time Elgin Victory with the original paint.  I still have much to learn and was hoping someone else on this forum may have further information on this bike?  The handlebars are / were chrome (a bit remains mostly underneath), and the handlebars under the grips are labelled "Torrington" in script.  The chrome beneath the grips is all intact.  The handlebar grips are labled Hunt Wilde Corporation.  Are these original grips?  The bike frame under the main hub is labeled "MOD 502. 307 over ??R 5 / 8".  It is hard to read but this may be close.  The tires have an unusual winding tread and are labelled "Firestone Allstate 2/175918".  The coaster brake is labelled "Elgin pat. 2.167 / 531.10"  with other pat. info above I could not read.   There is no badge on the front of the frame, it was a painted "V/Elgin" badge.  The seat is labelled "Troxel" and has a straight stem.  I m not sure if the seat stem is original as it appears to be made of copper.  Are these war time bikes rare?  I read there was very limited allowable production during the war.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2012)

Dave,   Your right. It is and Elgin Victory bike. Made during the world war 2. I think this one was made by the Murry Co. of Ohio. it's a 26 inch bike. The tires should be 26 x 2.125 The seat post should be steal... Maybe it was changed. 

    Catfish


----------



## npence (Jan 3, 2012)

here is a original victory bike before I sold it.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Jan 4, 2012)

*Elgin Victories*

Both are nice looking original paint bikes, guys. thanks for the post and of course the pictures asd well. I have one myself that is a re-paint, darn.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 4, 2012)

Nate sold that Elgin to me and it is a nice reference except it came with a truss rod mounted delta wedge light originally, or at least it was an optional accessory from Sears to complement it.
Probably from the same year, it's certainly the same model/color, but interesting my bars are painted (chroming curbed for war effort raw materials) and yours are chrome...but they are both the correct bar...hmmm...
Nice find, Chris


----------



## MDave (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you guys, for your responses.  Yes Chris the chrome vs painted handlebars is interesting.  I read somewhere online that some parts remained chrome and as the war went on the use of chrome was further limited.  Not sure if true or not, but maybe there was a transition point where they used up chrome ones.  I wonder if the frame serial numbers could tell when they were made?  
Dave


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 4, 2012)

The serial number definitely will pin it down as these were made by Murray OH and ABC Services has recently made available service records dating many manufacturers, including MO, however MO did not build bikes in 43 with WW2 in action...so it's VERY likely it is a 42.

There is a transition period for all nuisance/variations, but generally between models, not within...some subscribe to the belief that production was a deliberate cooerdinated process in assembling parts, others believe the maker often used what they had around...the truth is probably in the middle and based on availability and the ratio of outsorced parts to the frame/fork.
The painted/non painted bars is a clear distinction and is interesting.
Chris


----------



## catfish (Jan 4, 2012)

npence said:


> here is a original victory bike before I sold it.




I had a boys one just like this too. Apart from the horn and light on the handle bars. I think this was a very popular paint scheme for these bikes. But I have also seen the boys bikes in black with white pin stripe.


----------



## meteor (Jan 5, 2012)

*pedals*

Dave, assuming you need pedals I have a pair of "blackout" Persons (a brand like Torrington) boy's pedals with the war time wooden blocks I could sell you.  They are in VG shape.  I'm not sure about pricing just yet but if we can agree on a price they'd be yours.  PM me if interested.  Dru


----------



## HARPO (Jan 5, 2012)

I love the fact that the front fender goes OVER the fork.


----------



## MDave (Jan 5, 2012)

Dru thanks, pm sent.  Not sure if it went through though - let me know if you don't see it.
Dave


----------



## MDave (Jan 5, 2012)

Chris, you mentioned ABC Services for a serial number archive.  I did a quick search but could not find this online.  Do you have a web link for this database?  Thanks!
Dave


----------



## meteor (Jan 6, 2012)

*photos*

Dave, here they are. A few spots of rust. Spin very freely and straight. Wood blocks only slightly faded. 4" long blocks which is the right size for your boy's bike. Marked Persons on end caps. Threads are excellent. PM me if still interested.  If an honest broker cares to chime in on FMV I'd appreciate it.


----------

